# Boppy Recall for Slipcovers - Choking/Lead Risk



## asaunders (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't yet know how to cross-post, but I did post about this already in LWAB and figured I'd pass it along here:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08097.html

Also a bunch of other recalls today:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prerelnov07.html

(from "flashing pacifiers" down to "children's snow/sandcastle" toy.)

Figures they waited until the day before a major holiday to release 13 recalls...







:


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

that's a long list!!!!


----------

